# The Fish Order and Combo's



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

I have come up with a List of all the fish and species I would like.
I know probably a lot wont be able to live together and maybe not even "reef safe" If you can give me some combination of fish I can have in a reef tank! 

here is what I came up with lol.. its probably all the fish out their lol

I think we can make combination's in several manners:

1. if they are reef safe or not
2.what fish can not co-exist
3.which can co-exist with each other and reef safe (different types of combos)
4. Which fish can co-exist but have some risk but if you have good hiding spots, risk will decrease dramatically; so must be ordered correctly.

Or of any other combo you guys can think of 



Wanted Fish:

watchmen goby +pistol shrimp
POM POM crab
mandarin fish
long nose hawk fish
Blenny(not sure what type)
blue tang
boxfish
firfsh goby
filefish
foxface
pipefish
starfish
cucumber
sea urchin
sea clam
sand dollars
any other shrimps 
chromis
butterfly
cardinal
Hippo tang
Sea Horse (Reidi Seahorse)
Anelfish(not sure what type)
jaw fish
Geometric Pygmy Hawk/Perchlet
Lionfish
fox face rabbitfish
Paired Clownfish (not sure what type) sadde back or regular nemo or maroon
Royal Gamma
Dottyback
Lacey Scorpionfish
wrasse(not sure type)
sweetlips

also any other fish I can put in a reef tank!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

watchmen goby +pistol shrimp yes
POM POM crab yes
mandarin fish yes but once the tank is established
long nose hawk fish no
Blenny(not sure what type) yes
blue tang yes
boxfish no
firfsh goby yes, known jumpers
filefish no
foxface no
pipefish no
starfish yes, avoid green stars
cucumber yes
sea urchin yes
sea clam need high lighting
sand dollars no
any other shrimps  skunk cleaner shrimp
chromis yes
butterfly no
cardinal yes
Hippo tang you said blue tang up at the top. mixing tangs of similiar shape and color is going to have problems
Sea Horse (Reidi Seahorse) no
Anelfish(not sure what type) no
jaw fish yes
Geometric Pygmy Hawk/Perchlet no
Lionfish no
fox face rabbitfish no
Paired Clownfish (not sure what type) sadde back or regular nemo or maroon yes maroons are the most aggressive
Royal Gamma yes
Dottyback yes
Lacey Scorpionfish no
wrasse(not sure type) yes just make sure its reef safe
sweetlips no


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Out of all the Yes, Can all of these fish be put in the same tank? And if so which order should they be placed?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> watchmen goby +pistol shrimp yes
> mandarin fish yes but once the tank is established
> long nose hawk fish no
> Blenny(not sure what type) yes
> ...


The fish above would make my "yes" list. The selections listed as "no" by OF2F are high risk, but many hobbyists have had success, if you are willing to take the chance. Risk also depends on the type of coral, as some fish will eat some corals and virtually ignore other coral species. 

For example, the Coperband Butterfly is an example of a Butterfly that would generally be reef safe. Another example is my 58 reef, which has a Coral Beauty Angel. It nips the mushrooms on occasion, but the growth rate far exceeds any damage. Many other reef keepers have had success with the Blue Faced and Majestic Angels, if they are well fed. 

Overall, I would agree with OF2F, in that the above suggestions are the safest approach.

Pick some exact fish and we will give you the stocking order.


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

watchmen goby + pistol shrimp
mandarin fish
longnose hawk fish
blenny
hippo tang
firefish goby
chromis
coperband butterfly
cardinal
jawfish
clownfish (not sure what type) sadde back or regular nemo or maroon (yes maroons are the most aggressive)
royal gamma dottyback
reefsafe wrasse

This is somewhat roughly 15 fish in a 75gallon reef tank, What order should these go, and can some go in now?

Remeber I have a green chromis and a yellow tang in my tank right now!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

princesuhaib said:


> watchmen goby + pistol shrimp
> mandarin fish
> longnose hawk fish
> blenny
> ...


I have my doubts about the Copperband, because adding this fish to a 75 gallon tank with an established Yellow Tang is going to be stressful. Copperbands are not an easy fish to keep, and you would probably be best to simply nix this fish from your list.

The Royal Gramma, Jawfish, Blenny, and Wrasse could all be added at the same time. I would suggest waiting at least 3 more months before purchasing these fish, to allow more time for your copepod and amphipod populations to spread. A refugium would increase your chances of success with these species.

I would skip the Mandarin Goby as well. You won't be able to sustain this fish in an aquarium as small as a 75 gallon tank. Just don't even try. Not even if....

I would also be cautious when adding the Hippo Tang. It should do fine in your tank, but the Yellow Tang will express some dominance. To reduce the risk I would add other fish at the same time. A small school of Chromis and the Long Nose Hawk could be added simultaneously with the Hippo. This will help to spread the aggression out from the Yellow Tang. 

On the subject of the Tang, I would suggest feeding the aquarium about 30 minutes prior to adding new fish. A full fish is less aggressive. Also, feed from multiple locations within the tank to spread out the feeding zone, which will reduce the territorial tendencies of fish to become dominant in one specific area.

Finally, when you add the Hippo Tang, do not panic. Within 30 seconds of adding this fish to the tank you will think it is dead. It will fade in color and lay in one spot on the bottom of the aquarium. It may not move for 12 to 36 hours. Do not panic. Just leave it alone.

I also suggest multiple daily feedings, as frequent as every 2 to 3 hours, for the first couple of days after adding a new fish. This helps the fish become more aware of the feeding habbits in your aquarium and fish such as the Hippo are likely to begin feeding sooner. Just keep the feedings smaller in size until you go back to your normal feeding routine.


----------

